# what have you found under the ice?



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

I was fishing on sand last weekend and my little cousin called me over and in his hole you could see ski bouys. It looked like a course you can raise and lower
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

My bud Scott caught a basketball net last weekend behind James Clement airport on the saganasty lol


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

10 yrs ago I looked in my hole and saw a cannon planner board mast. I snagged it and out a notice in the marina that I had found it it the channel in caseville. 7 or 8 people called the next summer but none of them could describe the stickers on it. After that the local sheriff said it was mine. It know decorates the front of my boat.


----------



## baken (Mar 18, 2004)

I found a nice gaff several years ago on Higgins. We aquired a new skimmer this year. I've lost a nice 3-cell Mag light somewhere on Duck Lake, pliers and hemos down the hole. My cell phone was killed on the ice, but I did't drop it thru the hole like my dad's buddy did. He said it was still blinking on the bottom!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Ice bags with zebra mussels pull nice.:lol:


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I was fishing for pike one time and set my holes up right over where someone had dropped a white plastic spatula from grilling on the ice. Who would of thunk that the pike would pass up my dead smelt and try and get that spatula instead?


----------



## vw4lifemi (Jan 11, 2010)

On the Sag. River, (it took me 20minutes but) I pulled up (about) a 6' Christmas Tree.
An old timer Gaffed it for me (so I could get my Rapala off of the 8" trunk.)
Best Battle I had ALL Year!


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

While out lase weekend I found a picnic table in 20fow, the gills loved it.

Joe


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Last winter fishing Jordan Lake I put my underwater camera down and about 10' away was a hand ice auger....Looking back I should have augered a few more holes to try to recover it but it would probably taken more effort then it is worth.


----------



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

Well.. if you are fishing Cranberry (Kent Co.), and come across a lantern sitting on the bottom, let me know. I had no idea it would go through a 6" hole. (not that I was really trying to shove it through a 6" hole).


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

chris_kreiner said:


> Last winter fishing Jordan Lake I put my underwater camera down and about 10' away was a hand ice auger....Looking back I should have augered a few more holes to try to recover it but it would probably taken more effort then it is worth.


Funny you mention that. My buddy bored a hole out on the bay and his 10" auger came off when it punch through and down the hole it went. Youd be amazed at how far off to the side that thing planed. Had to drill a bunch of holes, use a camera and a rope with a gaff on it to get it back out.:lol: Check them screws boys!:lol:


----------



## WATTS (Feb 4, 2005)

My cell phone was killed on the ice, but I did't drop it thru the hole like my dad's buddy did. He said it was still blinking on the bottom![/QUOTE]

I dropped my phone down the hole while talking, fishing Portage lk. by jackson. The light stayed on for 5 min. It took a jigging rap and 3 stinger hooks but I snagged it, dried it out and it has been working for 4 years !!


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

When I was in my early twenties we used to scuba dive Crystal Lake (Benzie County) every summer, where the ice fisherman fished the previous winter. Found lanterns,equipment,a wallet. Once we found a watch, that the next day we learned was lost by my brother-in-laws best friend. Seems he got it for christmas and lost it a few weeks later. Well, he never told his folks he lost it, so, we gave it to his folks. Next day he tells my brother-in-law that he got off the kitchen counter, but could not figure it out, since he new he lost in Crystal Lake. Finally the parents told him what we did, and we all got a pretty good chuckle out of it.:lol:


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Found my auger cap frozen in the ice after losing it 3 weeks earlier, to bad i had to spend 15.00 for a new one before finding it


----------



## gaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

FishinJoe said:


> While out lase weekend I found a picnic table in 20fow, the gills loved it.
> 
> Joe


I found a old swimming raft paltform sticking up about 4 feet at a 45 degree angle in 20 fow and the crappies are all around it


----------



## icefisher1991 (Dec 15, 2008)

lost several sets of hemos, crappie rigs, a sparker for the shanty heater, and several other things down the hole.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

8 inches of air.....spudded a hole in the ice and the water was at least 8 inches *below *the bottom of the ice.......freaky to say the least.....it was like that in the middle of the lake but the closer you got to shore the ice was just about touching the bottom of the ice.....


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

wally-eye said:


> 8 inches of air.....spudded a hole in the ice and the water was at least 8 inches *below *the bottom of the ice.......freaky to say the least.....it was like that in the middle of the lake but the closer you got to shore the ice was just about touching the bottom of the ice.....


And.... did you stay out there? i think i woulda messed my pants!!:yikes:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

northlyon said:


> And.... did you stay out there? i think i woulda messed my pants!!:yikes:



Yep me and my old man stayed out there most of the day....and actually caught some fish.........it was freaky though....but there was a lot of ice..


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think I would have stayed either!


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

found a new rod and reel someone must of lost within a couple of days, i had to drill a bunch of holes but i got it and still use it today


----------



## budgrouse (Jan 26, 2009)

My cousin caght the line of a rig his friend had lost to a big gill the day before while we were standing around drinkin.We had only fished less than five minutes when he hooked it,fish still there and rod returned to his buddy at work the following monday.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

Brought up a pair of Levi's fishing Sag. river at vets last year, Surprisingly there wasn't a body in them.:yikes: Nothing in the pockets : (


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Found my Coleman catalytic heater at the bottom of my hole yesterday... I snagged it on the first try and got it back, still hasn't dried out yet, don't know if it'll work or not.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

picnic tables, bouys, tires, tackle boxes, rods and reels, lures, lots of beer cans, golf balls, x mas trees, clothes,


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have never really found anything to speak of but I have contributed more stuff for others to find than I would care to admit.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Jimmy Hoffa:cwm27:


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

WATTS said:


> My cell phone was killed on the ice, but I did't drop it thru the hole like my dad's buddy did. He said it was still blinking on the bottom!


I dropped my phone down the hole while talking, fishing Portage lk. by jackson. The light stayed on for 5 min. It took a jigging rap and 3 stinger hooks but I snagged it, dried it out and it has been working for 4 years !![/QUOTE]

I dropped my blakberry down the hole last year on LSC. After 10 minutes on the bottom I retrieved it and it was still on:yikes:. We made a call with it and took a picture. Shut it off and let it dry out, and used it for almost a year before I finally killed it with a drop on asphalt. I dropped an LED hat light down the hole on Clear Lake last winter and it stayed on for 2 days but we couldn't snag the thing back out...:sad:


----------



## gaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

laslow said:


> Brought up a pair of Levi's fishing Sag. river at vets last year, Surprisingly there wasn't a body in them.:yikes: Nothing in the pockets : (


 
That is to funny :lol: and you had the stones to check the pockets :tdo12:


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Last year fishing lake st helen i drille a hole and put my buddys camers down only to find a broken 7 foot shakespeare rod witha shimano stradic on it, we snagged it and brought it in and i dryed it out re lubed it and it became a great steelhead reel that i use till this day two years later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

The first time I used my Aqua Vu on the ice in Lexington I dropped the camera down right in front of a pair of Oakley sunglasses....Jigged them up and still have them today...


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

would find a duck under the ice!:lol:
A Merganzer stuck in the ice on Saginaw Bay. My best guess is that it was shot and crippled and was unable to fly away and as a result fell victim to the ice.


----------



## bmsstp4u (Jan 4, 2010)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I dropped my phone down the hole while talking, fishing Portage lk. by jackson. The light stayed on for 5 min. It took a jigging rap and 3 stinger hooks but I snagged it, dried it out and it has been working for 4 years !!


I dropped my blakberry down the hole last year on LSC. After 10 minutes on the bottom I retrieved it and it was still on:yikes:. We made a call with it and took a picture. Shut it off and let it dry out, and used it for almost a year before I finally killed it with a drop on asphalt. I dropped an LED hat light down the hole on Clear Lake last winter and it stayed on for 2 days but we couldn't snag the thing back out...:sad:[/QUOTE]
how do you snag up a phone, for my own future reference i have bad luck with phones?????


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Few years ago I found a coleman lantern on the bottom and jigged it up.......funny thing it was still burning.......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Sat down in my shack the other day and a mermaid swam by:yikes:I guess I must have had to many barley pops


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

One time I was fishing on a small lake around here, and I actually caught some fish. Quite the rarity for me ya know? Unless they are 3" long. These were actually big enough to keep.


----------

